# Making a corkidor



## RDavidP (Mar 6, 2010)

I see the posts where several have made a corkidor. What I don't see is how much k-meta did you use? Do you make a k-meta solution and put it in a glass jar or something, or do you just put k-meta powder in a glass jar? How long does this method take to sanitize corks? I have some corks left over from the last bottling I did some time ago, how long do I need to leave them in to sanitize?


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 6, 2010)

Dave, I just make a sanitizing solution of k-meta and fill up a half gallon glass jug about 3/4 of the way (changed out the gallon plastic one in the picture). I change the solution about every three months. This also makes a good place to keep your hoses or other tiny items to keep them sanitized. I leave my corks in here all the time. Its not a matter of putting then in there just for a day or two.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 6, 2010)

About a day is fine only because they atre sitting mainly below the gases, if they were sitting above like in some kind of collander a few minutes would be all that was needed.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 6, 2010)

RDavidP said:


> Yes, I know you leave the corks in there, but how long after placing corks in the corkidor are they considered sanitized and ready for use? I have some bottling coming up and need to sanitize my corks.



Sorry I really have no scientific answer for that. I would assume in a day or two they would be sanitized. I know just opening the lid to the bucket can be enough to knock you out. But honestly I can not give you a direct answer.


----------



## cbw (Mar 6, 2010)

I bought a 3 gallon "frosting" bucket from my local bakery (2 bucks). Food safe, gasketed lid. Bought a colander at the dollar store, cut the rim to fit inside the bucket. Put a half-inch of k-meta in the bottom of the bucket, put in the colander, poured in the corks and snapped on the lid.

I don't leave corks in the corkador from more than a day or two. K-meta lasts a good long time, but I didn't want to have to monitor the strength.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 6, 2010)

I leave my corks in there for months and months, I just change out the solution when I smell it getting weak but it ratrely dos that before i use it all from sanitizing stuff.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 25, 2010)

Do you put the lid on the 5 gallon bucket - or just leave it open?


----------



## rawlus (Mar 25, 2010)

i think a very compact and economical one could be made from a sealable glass container, i am thinking haf-galolon mason jar or something similar with a flip-top lid and then put an actual cigar humidor humidifier element in the lid, wet the inside element with k-meta and allow the gasses to rain down through the corks - the advantage i think would be no loose liquid in a container... the soaking medium in the humidifier element would contain that liquid... re-wet it every once in awhile to keep it moist but if the container is sealed, it should not dry out very quickly at all.





something like this


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 25, 2010)

I didn't think the above corkidor example contained loose liquid - the liquid was contained in the milk jug - and the corks and other equipment are around that.

I was just unsure of whether the 5 gallon bucket needed to be sealed to contain the k-meta fumes or not.


----------



## rawlus (Mar 25, 2010)

the milk jug sort of contains the liquid i suppose - but can you turn the whole thing upside down or on its side without spilling k-meta solution everywhere? no. heh.

i may pickup a cigar humidor humidifier element and try out my idea for practicality - since these pucks are only about $5, if it works i think it will be a nicer solution than an open container of liquid inside a larger container.

to yourother question, yes, it would have to be a sealed container for the gas effect to work - that is the essence of the device to begin with.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks rawlus - let me know how your idea pans out. If it works pretty good - i may purchase one as well.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 25, 2010)

Winemaker, I have since switched over to a glass half gallon bottle. I keep the container sealed with a lid when I am not removing corks. With a bottle of liquid in the bucket I can leave it for months and not worry about anything drying out. I like the idea rawlus has but you would have to monitor it regularly. I have a humidor for cigars and when I am using it I have to add liquid at least weekly. I think the other concern rawlus had which is understandable is a concern about tipping. If you have kids messing around in your wine cellar (which Wade can tell you a story about) that could be concern. No one else is messing around with my supplies in the cellar. Even if there was, I would clearly mark the container so they would know to leave it alone. I also keep a gallon jug of K-meta around ready for use and it is clearly marked caution so any unsuspecting person would know before opening it up.


----------



## rawlus (Mar 25, 2010)

running - when i get a moment i am going to get a puck and try it. i think in an airtight environment the puck will stay moist for much longer than in a typical cigar humidor which is isn a constant battle against drying out due to the design, the wood, the loose-fit lid, etc. it's supposed to breathe. my choice for a corkidor wouldn't breathe like that.


----------



## drainsurgeon (Aug 14, 2016)

This whole thread surprises me. I guess I never thought about the corks being a source of contamination. It makes sense I guess, being that everything else that comes in contact with the wine is sanitized. I've got an idea. When I'm bottling I've always got a sink full of sanitizer mixed up from sanitizing bottles and equipment. I also have a designated sponge that is only used for cleaning primary buckets and is in sanitizer solution all the time. Why not just keep the sponge damp (with k-meta solution) and just press the cork end into the sponge just before inserting into the corker. That's the only part of the cork that comes in contact with the wine anyway. Just a thought.


----------



## dralarms (Aug 14, 2016)

drainsurgeon said:


> This whole thread surprises me. I guess I never thought about the corks being a source of contamination. It makes sense I guess, being that everything else that comes in contact with the wine is sanitized. I've got an idea. When I'm bottling I've always got a sink full of sanitizer mixed up from sanitizing bottles and equipment. I also have a designated sponge that is only used for cleaning primary buckets and is in sanitizer solution all the time. Why not just keep the sponge damp (with k-meta solution) and just press the cork end into the sponge just before inserting into the corker. That's the only part of the cork that comes in contact with the wine anyway. Just a thought.



Without a "'corkador" your corks will dry out. The so2 vapors keep them from drying out and getting brittle.


----------



## Floandgary (Aug 14, 2016)

Actually (Natural) corks will survive quite well in the bag they were bought in!! They do in the warehouses and stores!!! The only corks I have sitting around will be used within a week of purchase. No need to remain under sanitizer for days on end. I'm all for proper sanitizing during the process, but you see how easily it can be over-thought to the point of complexity.


----------



## dralarms (Aug 14, 2016)

Floandgary said:


> Actually (Natural) corks will survive quite well in the bag they were bought in!! They do in the warehouses and stores!!! The only corks I have sitting around will be used within a week of purchase. No need to remain under sanitizer for days on end. I'm all for proper sanitizing during the process, but you see how easily it can be over-thought to the point of complexity.



Well I buy mine 1000 at a time and the bag most of the time ever doesn't survive very long. A 5 gal bucket and a bottle of kmeta solution is cheap insurance.


----------



## cmason1957 (Aug 14, 2016)

dralarms said:


> Well I buy mine 1000 at a time and the bag most of the time ever doesn't survive very long. A 5 gal bucket and a bottle of kmeta solution is cheap insurance.



I buy mine 1000 at a time as well. As soon as I get them, I break them into gallon bags about 120/bag . I don't really count, but end up with less than 10 bags. Nothing goes into the bag. When I get around to using them, I give them a SMALL spritz of k meta. Then cork. I haven't had a problem in 5 years. It works for me. 

The first few kits I made, I soaked the corks and often had a few bottles that developed leaks through the cork. Just me experience, your mileage may vary.


----------



## Floandgary (Aug 14, 2016)

dralarms said:


> Well I buy mine 1000 at a time and the bag most of the time ever doesn't survive very long. A 5 gal bucket and a bottle of kmeta solution is cheap insurance.



If one learns anything by engaging this forum, it's that there are as many methods of operation as there are people here!! Far be it for me to poo-hoo ANYONE'S way of doing things, and 1,000 apologies if I stumble out of line. Creativity will promote a better product. In the meantime


----------



## bkisel (Aug 14, 2016)

I use the bucket and lid that had once contained 23L of must. A plastic jar with its lid drilled full of holes and k-meta placed in the jar and is put into the bucket. Setup looks very much like what you see in the second post of this thread. 

Watch out when you pop the sealed lid to get some corks as the smell from the k-meta gas is very strong.


----------



## jgmann67 (Aug 14, 2016)

I do a mini corkador using a gallon ziplock bag and a small glass bowl. It works just fine b


----------

